# Should I start IUI this month?



## Miss_Moneypenny (May 6, 2007)

Firstly I'd like to say a big hello to everyone on this thread as I often read your posts and like to keep track of your journeys but don't post very often!

I have a dilemma that I would like help with -

I am ready to start IUI privately whenever I give the clinic the go-ahead. The problem though, is that my DH works offshore on an oilrig (2 weeks away, 3 weeks home) so timing IUI is tricky. I am due to start AF tomorrow but hubby will go away on day 17 of my cycle. I generally have long cycles and when I was on clomid (which is what I will be on for IUI) I normally ovulated day 18 - 21. Therefore my question is should I bother this month? If follicle growth is slow will they be able to speed things up a bit so that I ovulate before DH goes offshore or do we have no hope?! 

The added problem is that my cycle and his shift pattern will continue to be a few days out of sync for many months ahead and I just want to get things going! I love him dearly but hate the fact that we don't have a chance every month like other couples!

Miss MP
XXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Hi Miss MP  are you having a medicated cycle & regular scans? If so you need to discuss with your clinic when DH will be available to do his bit. There are two options really - if he is available before your normal ovulation date they can increase your meds to bring your follies on early & then HCG jab early to make you ovulate (I ov'd day 13 on my 1st cycle & normally I'm day 19). The other option if he's around after your normal ov is to start you on the meds early & try to coast you up to the date he is around & then jab to make you ovulate later. This is a bit more risky because you could ovulate on your own.

You could also ask about them freezing a sample if things are hugely out of synch but this may not be possible at your clinci but it's worth asking?

If you're on a natural cycle short of trying to adjust your cycle by going on the pill I can't really think of much else to help.

Hope you manage to work it out though hon   

x


----------



## Miss_Moneypenny (May 6, 2007)

Thank you so much for your reply - just what I was looking for. Plus congratulations by the way!

Miss MP
XXXXXXXX


----------



## shopaholicsaz (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi Miss MP!

Not sure if I can add much to the last post, but I have been in a similar position as DH is in the army who have little time for trying to get the cycle in sync! I've been doing down regulated IUI and that has more scope to get the timings right, as if you are ready and he is not there, then they can "coast" you with the down regging drugs until you are both around, but not sure what the longest amount of time is that they can do that. I've just been through a cycle using a frozen sample, but in my case although sperm nos were OK, they were lower than when using the fresh stuff!

Hope this helps - and good luck!


----------



## Miss_Moneypenny (May 6, 2007)

Thanks for your reply shopaholicsaz.

Your IUI cycle sounds like it would suit us too - what down regging drugs do you take then? As for frozen sperm we have been offered this before but turned it down initially. However, as we are going privately for IUI it would be better to use fresh sperm as I know it has higher success rates. But if my day 12 scan next Weds doesn't reveal any good-sized follies then we might have to consider using frozen sperm as hubbie goes away on day 17 this month. Good luck for your treatment - let me know how you get on.

Miss MP
XXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------

